# Is it illegal to buy pregnancy test if you are single?



## callmemaybe

Hi Guys. I just wanted to know if it is illegal to buy pregnancy kits in the pharmacy if you are not married?


----------



## rsinner

No. They are sold over the counter, and noone asks anything. They are not even kept behind the counter in most shops.


----------



## callmemaybe

rsinner said:


> No. They are sold over the counter, and noone asks anything. They are not even kept behind the counter in most shops.


thanks very much!


----------



## arabianhorse

callmemaybe said:


> Hi Guys. I just wanted to know if it is illegal to buy pregnancy kits in the pharmacy if you are not married?


No, you only have to show proof that you are pregnant.


----------



## travelling through

no, any pharmacy will have them but if its positive and you are single then you may have a problem.


----------



## callmemaybe

arabianhorse said:


> No, you only have to show proof that you are pregnant.


hmmn. what i meant is that, is it okay to buy the pregnancy test kit? i do not know if i am pregnant or not yet. but im scared if they will ask for a marriage certificate or what.. since i am single..


----------



## callmemaybe

travelling through said:


> no, any pharmacy will have them but if its positive and you are single then you may have a problem.


ohh. thnks very much


----------



## arabianhorse

arabianhorse said:


> No, you only have to show proof that you are pregnant.


Why? Just return the kit t the pharmacy and ask for refund. Say it's screwed, er I mean faulty.


----------



## vantage

i have to say "callmemaybe" is a great name to be starting a thread like this!


----------



## ash_ak

obviously, the OP is not getting the tongue in cheek comments.


----------



## callmemaybe

ash_ak said:


> obviously, the OP is not getting the tongue in cheek comments.


exactly haha


----------



## callmemaybe

vantage said:


> i have to say "callmemaybe" is a great name to be starting a thread like this!


i do not know if you typed that sarcastically??? haha


----------



## Gavtek

ash_ak said:


> obviously, the OP is not getting the tongue in cheek


That's what got her into this trouble in the first place!


----------



## callmemaybe

Gavtek said:


> That's what got her into this trouble in the first place!


lol seriously


----------



## pamela0810

I foresee a quick "emergency" visit to the Philippines in the near future.


----------



## arabianhorse

pamela0810 said:


> I foresee a quick "emergency" visit to the Philippines in the near future.


Why? We already said she can buy the kit here. No need to fly 12 hours to buy a silly gadget.


----------



## callmemaybe

arabianhorse said:


> Why? We already said she can buy the kit here. No need to fly 12 hours to buy a silly gadget.


hahaha its just 9 hours loooool


----------



## pamela0810

Glad to see you're finding this funny Callmemaybe. Just so you know and I don't mean to scare you but this is a public forum which means that the authorities have full view of where you're posting from and what you are posting.


----------



## callmemaybe

pamela0810 said:


> Glad to see you're finding this funny Callmemaybe. Just so you know and I don't mean to scare you but this is a public forum which means that the authorities have full view of where you're posting from and what you are posting.


hi pamela, hmmm i actually dont find this thing funny. i posted this thread to have an idea and awareness of how things are moving in dubai... thanks for your concern!


----------



## BedouGirl

callmemaybe said:


> hi pamela, hmmm i actually dont find this thing funny. i posted this thread to have an idea and awareness of how things are moving in dubai... thanks for your concern!


To finish this conversation. You can purchase a test kit from any pharmacy. No-one will ask you any questions. What happens thereafter...? Good luck. Hope it turns out to be whatever it is you want it to be.


----------

